# Wanted: info: External fresh water tank heater (anti-freeze)



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi
Our fresh water tank is external, and we may well be taking the van skiing. Yikes. We have added extra insulation and lagging so it is bound to be okay. If we do go - we will only stay on sites with hookup to keep internal heating; internal hot water etc - on and hot.
The external waste will drain into a bucket.
However, the fresh tank will freeze. So on searching I've seen people mention using a 240v heater to keep the water warm to prevent freezing. However short of just dropping a kettle in, I can't find any specialist parts for this.

Has anyone got any recommendations for a heating element designed for this purpose (e.g. low current; low thermostat built in; and simple to install of course!)

No idea if we'll do this - just the last bit of research as we leave in under a week


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Active

If you put  >> this stuff << in your fresh water tank, you wouldn't want to drink it, but it would be easy enough to flush out after your trip and would (presumably) leave no nasty residues to give you Montezuma's Revenge on later trips.

Dunno. It's an easy option (though not cheap) if it suits your needs.


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Hmmmm

If I can't use it I'd just empty it so not have any ice risk (or water) rather than this. I was hoping to use it though  

(Though if I can't - so be it - Just have to clean our teeth and cook pasta with wine or beer)


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

PS: Best idea I have so far is a fish tank heater.... - but no idea of size/spec...


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Hmmm

CakTanks sell them - £38 for manual and £70 for automatic. 30W on 12v (+ insulation and bits, so £75/£100 total fit)

Tempting...


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Heater*

Hi

Fish tank heater - see your local pet shop. If you tank is 100 litres for example, use the size as an indication of what size heater to buy. My guess would be a 10 - 20 watt thing.

The other problem is water within pipes between the fresh tank and the tap.

Russell


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

If you go down the road of having a heating element put into your fresh water tank then make sure it has a thermostat fitted and a red warning light on the on/off switch.
I had one fitted to my last motorhome as above and it was excellent my present one i had one fitted from new and never thought of either the thermostat or switch and twice now we have absolutely flattened the leisure battery by accidently knocking the switch on, obviously no thermostat fitted so now it is taped over to avoid accidents.

RD


----------



## alf1 (Aug 26, 2008)

Fish tank heaters are totally unsuitable for external watertanks most are 240v and are made for internal use only. If 12v these run on a transformer 
If unqualified please do not sugest or recommend electrical items or answers that may be acted upon in good faith,
Electricity kills easily and at 12v motorhomes set on fire.
Alf


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Obviously Alf It seems you are very unqualified do you not realise that aquarium heaters go inside the aquarium which must have water in it for the fish to live. When we had our aquatic business with 100 aquariums without todays modern circuit breakers as m/homes have never had a problem.
Also used 240 volt aquarium heaters with polystyrene float to keep small area ice free in ponds during winter. 
Steve


----------



## alf1 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi Steve so you are to float a 240v heater in the fresh water tank mounted under the motorcaravan best of luck. 50 years as an electrical inspecting engineer to the supply authority does give me a qualification I suppose. Do you have an electrical qualification steve? 

Alf


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Now now children 

FWIW I'd be happy with a 240v fish tank heater submerged on RCD 

But - unless any other advice comes along I'm going to insulate and install the caktanks automatic 12v anti-freeze system. If anyone has instlalled one I'd be keen to hear from them - e.g. how easy to install; do you need tank access to screw them in? (In which case I also need to install an access panel etc)

Cheers


----------

